# Bear carnage tuning



## busted gonad (Aug 7, 2011)

Can any one help me with tuning my c
Carnage.I am replacing the string so to tune do I just need to set the ata? Is there any timing marks to line up ? Thanks


----------



## EFS64 (Aug 23, 2010)

Before you replace the strings (assuming your bow is shooting well now) make a mark in sharpie on both sides of the cam and on both sides of the limb. This way, when you get the new strings on you will be able to make sure the cam is in time again. When your done replacing the strings, check the ATA and brace height. If they are off, adjust the twists in the cable to get them spot on. When ATA and BH is good, check for idler wheel lean and make twists on the cable to correct the lean. Once the marks on your cam line up, ATA and BH is in spec, and your string comes off the idler in a straight line, you should be good to go and tuning should be very quick and easy. Good luck! I'm still learning all of this as well but I've replaced the strings on my bow twice now and both times that is what I have done to get it back. My bows shooting better than ever after the recent string change. Just go slow and make sure you have the cable and string routed correctly. Another good tip is to mark the posts that the string and cable loop on to. On some cams there will be a "+" post and a "-" post for making 1/2'' adjustments in DL. Make sure you put it on the same post so your DL stays the same. Good luck and if you have any other questions you can feel free to PM me but I'm sure more knowledgeable people will comment.


----------



## EFS64 (Aug 23, 2010)

And I'm sorry to double post, but as far as your questions about tuning. Look no further then the Easton tuning guide. It tells you everything you need to know about bow tuning. There is a link in the Bow Tuning section for the guide, but I'll give it to your here:
http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf
Check out the "Bow Tuning" section if you have any other tuning questions.


----------



## busted gonad (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks mate. played around a bit with it today and think i have it sorted.


----------



## EFS64 (Aug 23, 2010)

Good! Like I said feel free to ask any further questions. I'm glad it all worked out for you


----------

